# Server 2000 C: space issues



## Maa421 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a Server 2000 machine that was set up with a C: drive of only 4 GB. With what is currently on there, I have about 4 MB free. This makes me very nervous.

This machine only runs SQL Server 2000 which is primarily used for ad hoc reporting. I know that some things are automatically written somewhere on drive C: by the operating system, but I'm not really aware of how risky this space limitation actually is. I'm worried that the system will crash and never come back up again. Maybe there are some changes I could make to reduce this risk or divert any writing action elsewhere.

Should I be concerned that there is such limited space on this drive and is there anything I can do besides rebuilding the system? Thanks


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You should always have 10% of the drive free (ie 400 MB, not 4MB) to ensure good working order or services will eventually stop working. Some things you can do:
a) Redirect TEMP and TMP to another temp folder on another drive.
b) Move the pagefile to another drive.
c) Delete any old $uninstall folders from the c:\Winnt folder.
d) Delete any old log files, dmp files, bak and tmp files
e) Delete old user profiles (use System control Panel, Advanced, User Profiles)

You can get hold of Partition Manager Pro and resize the C: drive to something larger:
http://www.paragon-software.com/


----------

